# Huroc park



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck at huroc park lately

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## rattleman7 (Sep 1, 2008)

was down there friday night and yesterday no steelhead but lots of walleyes and sucker in there right now..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

yup there has been plenty of steel coming out. In all the years I have fished down there this is the most I have seen caught there.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm goin later...will post what I get...buddy claims to have gotten 31 eyes and one steelhead between 5 guys in 4 hours the other day...


----------



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was there on Saturday between noon and 6pm. Saw MANY MANY walleye caught. Got 4 myself, 0 for 2 on Steel as well as 5 suckers. I saw 2 Steel caught one being well over 30" as well as a 24" or so Musky. Lots of fish all in all.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

went last night...stayed til 2 am went 2 for 3 on the eyes...used hot n tots and egg sucking leeches...lots of people there....everyone was catching eyes, steelhead, and suckers...most people were snagging at the coffer...


----------



## FISH2FRY (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it closed season on walleye at huroc?


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

FISH2FRY said:


> Is it closed season on walleye at huroc?


yes. it is immediate catch and release until the last saturday in April...DNR has been around too...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The place is still chock full of eyes. Fished from about 4:15 to 7:30. No steel but a pike did assault me. It jumped out of the water and almost hit my foot. I was at waters edge at the low dam. I think it was trying to get upstream and made a wrong turn around a rock. Just over two feet long. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)




----------

